# Favorite Tarmac of all time



## pvflyer (Oct 15, 2009)

Lets have a poll . Which is your favorite TARMAC of all time? 

My, favorite one and the one I would really like to have is the 2009 SL-2 SAXO BANK, but I'd like the Bettini's version too not as much as the SAXO though.


----------



## j-man (Sep 3, 2009)

*sl3 super light*

i pretty much have my favorite tarmac ( tarmac sl3 my avatar) but i would like mine to look like this:thumbsup:


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

I like mine! 

This one is hawt too:


----------



## nocondorfx (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

The Saxo Bank certainly is VERY nice.

I'd love an Astana one, funnily enough...


Oh and Fabu's maillot jaune Tarmac was ace too!


----------



## biobanker (Jun 11, 2009)

Cancellera stole my bike!!


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

The 2008 Specialized Tarmac Elite had one of my favorite paint jobs -


















I've seen better pictures of it, but couldn't find them offhand.

I didn't buy it because I preferred the ride of higher end models...but it sure was pretty. 

Incidentally, the next model up (the Expert) was one of my least favorite color schemes. This photo doesn't quite do it justice to what I saw in person -









So much red, white, and blue...felt like I would need cape and shield every time I rode it around, lol. Yes, yes, it's a bit of an exaggeration, but when a bike costs $3k you start to become a little oversensitive to how it looks.


----------

